

Conceptual Algorithms (RubyFringe talk by GitHub's Tom Preston-Werner) - mojombo
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/preston-werner-conceptual-algorithms

======
mhaynes2
Worthwhile. Not as flashy as some other presentations (not that flashy is
bad), but a substantive talk. Thanks.

------
rfunduk
Tom is awesome, GitHub is awesome, RubyFringe was awesome. Enough said.

